# Mick's White R33 V Keith's R32 this weekend



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Cant wait for this weekend to come so that i can see these 2 cars go for it side by side.
Come across this thread on the net should be good if the weather hold out.

pro-street-drag-series :: View topic - Keith's R32 v Mick's White R33

May the best man win


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

best of 3 as well - that'll be great to see


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Cant wait for this will be good to see these 2 top cars running side by side.:clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well i can't wait now.

I am ready the car is ready and i am sure Keith is ready

Its a long time coming but worth the wait.

I will be 110% on it and so is the car.

So now i suppose we will have to wait and see.


Mick.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Make sure to get some video of the race for those of us who cant be there!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome, looking forward to hearing the results - good luck both of you


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Great billing! Best of luck, and can't wait to get the results and see the vids.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Loking forward to seeing the videos. Good luck to Mick

James.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

i was planning on making the trip on the strength of seeing 3 runs from these two!!! now as it turns out im busy as ****:bawling::bawling: good luck and as said make sure someone gets a good vid and posts it up....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Best of luck to you both and make sure there's plenty of video footage, will be very interesting to see the results.

Rob


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one. Be great if both cars get really good launches and clean runs on all 3 runs - should make for quite a spectacle


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

are you both running on the saturday or sunday???


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nailsgtr600 said:


> are you both running on the saturday or sunday???


Both day's mate. Got some testing to do with the new bits on. And same applies for Keith with his new and bigger turbo :smokin::smokin:.


Mick.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

cheers mate see you sunday!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nailsgtr600 said:


> cheers mate see you sunday!


Please come over and say hello.

Mick


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

cant wait for this best out of 3, i hope you get one each then its down to the 3rd run it will be awesome.
i will be making the trip there to see you guys go for it,you 2 will push each other on,would love to see a very high 7 from either car.
just hope the weather holds out and the guys at the strip prep the track right.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Can somebody please take a video camera and upload to Youtube? I'd love to see this!


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

xaero1 said:


> Can somebody please take a video camera and upload to Youtube? I'd love to see this!


+ 1 :wavey:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mick has bought himself a new toy, so there will be some in car footage from this weekend. I hope to be going up there on Sunday, weather looks great for a change :chuckle:

Good luck to everyone running this weekend and next (you are all bloody nutters :runaway






Smokey :bowdown1:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Can't wait for the vids and hope neither car let's them down and imagine both cars running sevens woo hoo!!!

Good luck both


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

oh this sounds as if its going to be good - wish i was going


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Any news??


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yes, any results so far???


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

any one here any times yet ??


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

So far White 8.2, Blue 8.4

opcorn:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice! Trap speeds? Who won the race?


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Come on guys, dying to hear......


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

If it had been 7's we would have


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi guys well what a weekend.

I am now the 4wd European record holder thank you Tweenierob :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:.


We did 8.21 @ 176 mph and a 8.23 @ 170 mph.

The car has so much left in her. Tweenierob wont turn the boost up until i get my 60 foots under 1.4. Both times today were with a 1.45 60 foot. So i need to learn a bit more.

Mick


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice one Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> We did 8.21 @ 176 mph and a 8.23 @ 170 mph.
> 
> The car has so much left in her. Tweenierob wont turn the boost up until i get my 60 foots under 1.4. Both times today were with a 1.45 60 foot. So i need to learn a bit more.


Nice times, the car is certainly making some top end power! If that's not all of it then it is definitely capable of making the horses to do some seriously fast times - though as usual that often seems to be the "easy" part good luck with the mission of taming them


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

nice times mick good too see your progressing and not rushing it cant be easy to drive the beast at those speeds ,low 60,fts will come its only bum on seat time ,best of luck mate.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

well done mick great to see the car run today! and a great effort from rob once again awesome effort, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done Mick...steadily improving all the time.

Same sort of trap speeds as John has been getting in his GTST this weekend, so it shows what you can aim for once you've got it all perfect.

It's great to see Skylines performing like this...John B / Abbey running 7's .. and well into them with 7.73 today, and now you've got the Euro 4wd record. Race to be the first GTR in the 7's is hotting up now then


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome result Mick, that mph is enough for 7s easy, just need to get the 60s well into the 1.3s and your there.

Howd the racing go with Keith?

Rob


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Well done Mick, really pleased for you mate :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Awesome result Mick, that mph is enough for 7s easy, just need to get the 60s well into the 1.3s and your there.
> 
> Howd the racing go with Keith?
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob.

Just need to sort the 60s out now. Tweenierob has a plan.

Mick


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Hi guys well what a weekend.
> 
> I am now the 4wd European record holder thank you Tweenierob :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:.
> 
> ...



well done mick :thumbsup:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

A good weekend all round, was cool having the Begley's and Rob there for some banter!

We managed to get Keith a couple of 8.4's with terminals around 169mph. Best 60ft was 1.39 so not quite as good as we've done before, traction off the line seems to be the prob.

Well done to Rob and Mick, real good to see it all coming together. With a little work on the 60ft's that car is a definite 7.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

176mph is mental, awesome stuff.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SteveN said:


> 176mph is mental, awesome stuff.


Has the mph been checked and signed off by Tommy F? :clap::clap:

Just joking, awesome mph Mick.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Just need to sort the 60s out now. Tweenierob has a plan. Mick


Was it wheelspin or slight bogging that gave you the 1.45s?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Was it wheelspin or slight bogging that gave you the 1.45s?
> 
> Rob


Slight bogging but.

Tweenierob has it all sorted for the next outing.

I am so delighted with such a poor launch. It seems to me as the driver, The car bogged down and i was waiting for ever for her to come back on boost but with the result an 8.21 there is so so much more to come. When it all clicks together then who knows.


Mick


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Mick & Rob & another move forward for the car 
Those terminals are pretty serious & show a lot of power, first 1.2 or low 1.3 anything 60 foot you'll be in the 7's 

The Uk is going mental at the moment ! :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Slight bogging but. Mick


Ah, OK.

Sometimes having alot of top end power takes away the torque you need to get away hard.

When your on 4 good tyres on a good track you need a fair bit of torque to get away hard, even with a pretty light car.

I'm sure once you play with launch control settings or get that NOS going off the line you'll be away no problem at all.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> I am so delighted with such a poor launch. It seems to me as the driver, The car bogged down and i was waiting for ever for her to come back on boost but with the result an 8.21 there is so so much more to come. When it all clicks together then who knows.


Yeah clearly with some more seat and the fact there are probably other things you haven't tried yet to get her humming so it can only go faster. Good luck with it, looks like the first European 7s GTR race is going to be a tight one - 5th October could be an interesting date?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done to Mick, Rob and Kieth. All seemed to be pushing very hard. 

Was there some problems at the end there? Kieths car borke down at the end of the strip and Micks car started a burnout and then got pushed back to the pits?

Hope nothing serious for you lot?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

What a weekend!!! Plagued with problems!!

I think i could possibly tick every box in the 'what can go wrong' list for this weekend, but we all struggled through 

Couldnt be happier, the paperwork shows 7's will come. For now though, EUROPEAN 4WD RECORD HOLDER Sounds good to me.
Last run of the day we broke the oil pump shaft, mick stopped the burn out as the car had cut out dead. I have put in a failsafe to cut the engine if we lose oil pressure, it works then...
Unfortunately time is not something i have a lot of so we will have to see if i can get a good look at the car before season finish. Customers have to come first.

Big thanks to Mick for letting me loose on the car, ive made some strange changes that most people would wonder why. 177 terminals say the power changes work, ive just gotta work on the chassis and a team talk with the driver 

Rob


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations mick well done!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

neilo said:


> Congratulations mick well done!


Cheers Neil.

Long time comming dude. And a lot left.


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Bro, I always said you where a bit of a header there is no f""""ing way you would catch me driving that thing. Standing behind it watching it take off the line a squirm its way up the strip, bloody mental Bro fair play to ya :bowdown1:
ps. don't be listening to that Tweenierob too much, I mean what does he know opcorn:





Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Lucky you had that failsafe in there then rob and mick.

Not what you wanted at the end of the day.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Madden said:


> Lucky you had that failsafe in there then rob and mick.
> 
> Not what you wanted at the end of the day.


Its not luck Madden its tuning.

Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

is very true! a worthwhile failsafe to have!

Congratulations all the same Mick and Rob.

Would like to see what you can get out of it Mick when you tame the beast 

But stop keeping Rob busy, i want him to work on mine hehe

Chris


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Congrats to mick and rob :clap::clap::clap:

looking forward to that seven


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Mick,that top end is awesome,lets get to work on those 60fts so we can see some 7s.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

oil pump shaft? You mean the crank nose broke off?? Or is this a dry sump setup?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

YouTube - Mick V Keith

Keiths 20+ second static burnout in the water 
Looks like Mick got the jump on Keith in that run though, real shame it didn't leave hard, would have been a great side by side race.


YouTube - Mick Begley's European 1/4 Mile Record - first run. 

Awesome:squintdan

Rob


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats all and nice vid.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

2 awesome cars :thumbsup:

Congrats on the record Mick and well done Rob for putting in the spanner time after hours. :bowdown1:


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

m6beg said:


> We did 8.21 @ 176 mph and a 8.23 @ 170 mph.


Great times Mick, well done. What were the full numbers? 

8.21XXX? 

I need to know coz fractions of a second count at the moment!

Rick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*8.2*

Congratulations on finally breaking the record Mick 

Andy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Rick C said:


> Great times Mick, well done. What were the full numbers?
> 
> 8.21XXX?
> 
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105338-mick-begleys-record-run-video.html


.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokey :bowdown1:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice  And while everyone is lost on the European record, the topic of the thread seems to have been lost - I believe congrats are in order to Keith as if I'm not mistaken he won on the day?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The pix of the slips seem to be missing some information or were these runs not done against Keith?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The pix of the slips seem to be missing some information?


What Rob is missing ?






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> What Rob is missing ?
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


The top of the slip and the info for the other lane, not that it makes any difference to the end result which is great, its always good to have all the data to see where gains were made against the other car running under exactly the same conditions,

Were either of the record times run against Keith?

Rob


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The top of the slip and the info for the other lane, not that it makes any difference to the end result which is great, its always good to have all the data to see where gains were made against the other car running under exactly the same conditions,
> 
> Were either of the record times run against Keith?
> 
> Rob


dont know what run this is, but heres a side by side one with a cool on-car view.
PROSHOOTOUT.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

That was the last run of the day, head to head against Mick, unfortunately Mick bogged on the line and Keith did an 8.6


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

I cant see that clip steven, but found this on you tube, cool angle.
YouTube - KEITH COWIE Pro Shootout

cheers cokey


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

SteveN said:


> dont know what run this is, but heres a side by side one with a cool on-car view.
> PROSHOOTOUT.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Its asking for a password?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Do these work?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Quality of those vids is fantastic :smokin:
Love the rear facing one


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think Keith needs a lighter passenger door, the one on it wasn't flexing quite enough with the bangs from the exhaust and the top end speed


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

trackday addict said:


> Quality of those vids is fantastic :smokin:
> Love the rear facing one



Congrats on your 7 at the weekend, top work! There were several people keeping us updated via text as to how you were getting on whilst we were trying to get Keith under 8.5


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I think Keith needs a lighter passenger door, the one on it wasn't flexing quite enough with the bangs from the exhaust and the top end speed



Ha ha, it is a bit on the wobbly side! I like the bloke on the line's pants getting blown about just as Keith launches, must have been fookin loud stood were he was!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Keith, how are you stopping yourself rolling forward on the start line?

Do you have the ecu changing gear for you also, no sign of you pushing a shifter button?

Is it done by road speed off the front tyre so it doesn't change to 2nd early if you have wheelspin?

Smooth runs, now wind up that turbo!!!!

I'm still really confused as to why you guys do such long static burnouts and in such a low gear. 

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Smooth runs, now wind up that turbo!!!!
> 
> Rob




I think about 3.5 bar


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> I think about 3.5 bar
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Mmmmmm. 3.5 bar, 1100kg and 165mph?? Now I'm really confused 

Rob


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Keith, how are you stopping yourself rolling forward on the start line?
> 
> Do you have the ecu changing gear for you also, no sign of you pushing a shifter button?
> 
> ...



It's not Keith, I work at RB, doing most of the stuff on Keith's car. 

The shifter is triggered purely from revs, I've mounted a sensor on the end of the selector drum within the box so that the geartronic ecu knows when it is in the next gear and can re-apply the ignition. Can't remember off the top of my head exactly how long it ends up cutting the ignition for, but we are really pleased with how well it is working.

60ft times on the day were 1.39/1.4 ish, Keith has had better in the past, but we just couldn't seem to get the fronts to hook-up on the day. Would have been good to get some more runs and tweak tyre pressures and damper settings, but the place was just far to busy.

We seem to have a huge amount of lower down torque. What appears considerably more than Micks car, but not the same high end bhp. We were running around 2.5bar


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

well done to both you guys for giving it your all 

congrats to keith for winning best out of 3 

and to mick for the record 

with the way you 2 are going am sure it will swap hands a few times


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cord said:


> It's not Keith, I work at RB, doing most of the stuff on Keith's car.
> 
> The shifter is triggered purely from revs, I've mounted a sensor on the end of the selector drum within the box so that the geartronic ecu knows when it is in the next gear and can re-apply the ignition. Can't remember off the top of my head exactly how long it ends up cutting the ignition for, but we are really pleased with how well it is working.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks, yeah the car leaves strong.

Do you have a line lock which is disengaged when he drops the clutch?
I couldn't see him holding a handbrake or anything.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cord said:


> It's not Keith, I work at RB, doing most of the stuff on Keith's car.
> 
> The shifter is triggered purely from revs, I've mounted a sensor on the end of the selector drum within the box so that the geartronic ecu knows when it is in the next gear and can re-apply the ignition. Can't remember off the top of my head exactly how long it ends up cutting the ignition for, but we are really pleased with how well it is working.
> 
> ...



Cord that is one hell of a job you guys have done.

Fair play to you all.

And fair play to Keith.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> Quality of those vids is fantastic :smokin:
> Love the rear facing one


That wasn't me you know in the back ground John 

Must be someone else i fooking knew the car went missing for a while. 

Smokey did you take her?:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

I am getting there.


mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

i had to watch it twice just to see how much the poor starter nearly got blown away 

The quality is superb though and does'nt seem to get distorted with the acceleration etc, is that the bullet cameras you bought Mick or is that Keiths own set up?
I keep thinking about buying some as i'm always relying or hoping someone catches one of my runs & sometimes they dont or the quality is a bit iffy.
think i need to raid the piggy bank as really impressed by those vids.

p.s - well done to keith as well for getting into the 8.4 's !!!!!!!!!



m6beg said:


> That wasn't me you know in the back ground John
> 
> Must be someone else i fooking knew the car went missing for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> That wasn't me you know in the back ground John
> 
> Must be someone else i fooking knew the car went missing for a while.
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Cord that is one hell of a job you guys have done.
> 
> Fair play to you all.
> 
> ...


Cheers, glad to know we are appreciated, you can probably imagine how many hours have gone into it!! Not to shabby a show you put on yourselves, can't wait for you to beat your existing time.



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Cool thanks, yeah the car leaves strong.
> 
> Do you have a line lock which is disengaged when he drops the clutch?
> I couldn't see him holding a handbrake or anything.
> ...


Linelock is on a button on the steering wheel, under his righthand thumb in the vid.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> i had to watch it twice just to see how much the poor starter nearly got blown away
> 
> The quality is superb though, is that the bullet cameras you bought Mick?
> I keep thinking about buying some as i'm always relying or hoping someone takes on on the day when i do my runs & sometimes they dont or the quality is a bit iffy.


John.

Keith got the bullet cameras.

I havent loaded mine up yet. I got my 8.2 run inside though just need to download it once Vista calms down

You deffo need one they are the daddy.
Have a word with Keith.

If you can't get one in time you can borrow mine.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Cord said:


> The shifter is triggered purely from revs, I've mounted a sensor on the end of the selector drum within the box so that the geartronic ecu knows when it is in the next gear and can re-apply the ignition.


Wow you guys are allowed to do that?? Most places have a rule against the computer triggering the shifts


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice to see a thread with copmpliments and congats! Good on all of you and roll on sunday!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> nice to see a thread with copmpliments and congats! Good on all of you and roll on sunday!


Have you seen the weather forecast? :bawling::bawling:


Mick


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Big well done Tweenierob & Mick! :thumbsup: - Great to see you hold the record and keep pushing the limits! :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Big well done Tweenierob & Mick! :thumbsup: - Great to see you hold the record and keep pushing the limits! :clap:


Thank you Miguel :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think we will be seeing you in January mate.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great piece in Eurodragster. have a look 
European Drag Racing News

Makes it all worth while now for Tweenierob and me  As we live it and breath it.

With all the bitching and slagging against the White.:thumbsup:

We have had the best time with the car so far and so much more to come.

Even Koichi Saburi (Duke) the maker of the car has been in touch today.

I am on cloud nine lads.

I have a lot more to say about it but i know i will **** all you off so i wont go there.

One thing i will say though. Good luck to Andy Barnes as i know he will beat the 8.21 but has got to back it up. And its only a matter of time maybe this weekend. But when he does his 7.9 or 8.1 . I will be right out there again and beat it.

I will leave you now with a quote from Koichi Saburi (Duke) from today's email.


I will leave a good result in the history if I fix start number of revolutions with road surface condition (temperature / road surface temperature) of the day. 

Please do an entry by a favorite name. 

I support you. 

I help it in the U.K.

Best regards.


Koichi Saburi



Now that is the Daddy:thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Thank you Miguel :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I think we will be seeing you in January mate.
> 
> Mick


Excellent Mick - Once you know your dates pass them on, you never know - there might be some trackdays, etc. we can do 

Is Rob coming out too? 

If you guys need help getting a hotel, or say a rental R35 GT-R, let me know and we'll be happy to hook you up! :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Excellent Mick - Once you know your dates pass them on, you never know - there might be some trackdays, etc. we can do
> 
> Is Rob coming out too?
> 
> If you guys need help getting a hotel, or say a rental R35 GT-R, let me know and we'll be happy to hook you up! :smokin:


Cheers Miguel. I will let you know nearer the time. 33 sounds better to me than the 35. Source one around the 900 mark for the rental. lol

Need to do the Wangan for real.


Mick


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

What turbo is keith's car running now ? anyone ?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good news mick and bet its really makes you smile knowing Duke are impressed with your efforts. Just hope it stays dry on the weekend for us all


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

SR BEAST said:


> What turbo is keith's car running now ? anyone ?


If you click on this link you will find some info

http://www.turbodynamics.co.uk/downloads/cowie_vs_begley.pdf


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lag Monster said:


> If you click on this link you will find some info
> 
> http://www.turbodynamics.co.uk/downloads/cowie_vs_begley.pdf


Great find dude.

Mick


----------

